

How DAOs Can Replace Corporations and Traditional Governments - llSourcell
http://llsourcell.svbtle.com/how-daos-can-replace-corporations-and-traditional-governments

======
rverghes
Let's say we have a small town of 1000 people. How exactly will "the
technology behind Bitcoin" run this town? Deal with garbage, water, police?

~~~
hawleyal
I think it's not actually how the activities of governing are carried out.
It's more about how personal representation is authenticated yet anonymized.
That's the reason the author brings up voting.

